# Jones co.



## king george (Jul 27, 2017)

It won't be long boys!!!Time!!!!


----------



## king george (Oct 4, 2017)

Locked in on acorns right now, seeing plenty of deer. You just have to choose the right acorn tree. GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 6, 2017)

They are hitting food plots (oats & wheat) and persimmons hard right now.


----------



## king george (Oct 18, 2017)

Guess its just me and you in Jones Co this year Pilgrim!! Good luck Brother, We should have plenty to choose from!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 19, 2017)

Haha!  This is been my best start ever: nice nine pointer on my first outing – and a doe on my second outing. Can’t wait to see what my third hunt brings!


----------



## magvlr33 (Oct 29, 2017)

Y'all seeing any chasing? I'm hunting jones as well, most bucks are still on camera at night.


----------



## dholley (Oct 30, 2017)

We were in the woods in north Jones all weekend and Monday morning.   Two of us saw 4 spikes and a border line shooter 8 point along with more than a dozen does and fawns. 
 Lots of activity on our food plots, mostly does, fawns and small bucks during daylight.  Small bucks are actively seeking.  Lots of scrapes with bucks of all sizes visiting at all different hours.   They're not hitting the white oaks nearly as hard as they were a few weeks ago.  Evenings have been more productive than mornings.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 31, 2017)

Shot a great 8pointer yesterday morning before 8am. He was with a doe (not chasing) - following her and grunting - and running off a yearling buck. I'm pretty sure I made that yearling buck one happy fellow 
First time I've ever tagged out in October!


----------



## magvlr33 (Nov 1, 2017)

Awesome news, hunting hard this weekend. Lot of day time pics of younger bucks checking scrapes and even a few following does about 10-15 min behind them.


----------



## dholley (Nov 12, 2017)

My dad and I hunted Saturday 11/4 through yesterday 11/11. The heat made it tough for deer movement the first 4 days.  I did get to witness one awesome chase last Sunday morning with two eight points vying for the same doe. Mornings were especially slow until  the weather cooled down. Trail cam pics showed a significant decrease in deer movement during the warmer weather. 

For the week we saw 15 bucks, 16 does, 12 yearlings, and 6 unidentified bodies. That was with 120 hours of tree time.  Last two years 2015 and 2016 were more productive for seeing rutting activity.  I suspect that was mainly a function of the weather. 

I was lucky with to kill a nice 10 point with my bow on Monday 11/6. He was coming through a creek bottom that was loaded with scrapes.


----------



## king george (Oct 31, 2018)

Ok , let's hear it!! I passed this guy in Hope's one of our big guns show up. What is everyone seeing??


----------



## fiddlinduke (Oct 31, 2018)

vacation in Jones starting sat thru thanksgiving.  should see something worth shooting...         seeing rubs and scrapes starting last weekend. It should be gettin good!!


----------

